

Can You Spot The Partisan Legislation? - araneae
http://www.politicalmathblog.com/?p=424

======
MaysonL
It was only partican legislation because the Republicans refused to make it
bipartisan, instead as a matter of strategy decided to kill it, and failed.

------
tallanvor
Can you spot the partisan blogger?

Seriously, the guy links to newsbusters. Really the only thing his graphics
show is just how good the Republican party has gotten at forcing their members
to toe the party line.

------
bitwize
Elections have consequences.

~~~
smallblacksun
The point was that the people saying that republicans always vote against
social reform, or that major social reform bills are always starkly partisan,
are lying.

~~~
hexis
I think we can be sure that they are wrong, but not that they are lying.

~~~
anamax
> I think we can be sure that they are wrong, but not that they are lying.

Reckless disregard for the truth only works a couple of times. (Since
journalists claim to fact-check things, they get even less of a pass.)

We mistrust known liars for obvious reasons. Those reasons also apply to folks
who don't care whether they get it right.

BTW - The author missed another one. Congressional Republicans voted
overwhelmingly for Social Security when it was enacted during FDR's term.

------
jellicle
Actually the vote tallies just demonstrate how wingnutty the Republican Party
has become in the last few years.

The legislation at hand is, literally and without exaggeration, almost
entirely Republican in nature. It's nearly identical to proposals made by
Republican presidential candidates. It's nearly identical to what Mitt Romney
pushed for and got in Massachusetts. It is an unexciting law that contains
massive giveaways to favored Republican industries like the drug companies.

And yet, not a single Republican in 2010 could manage to vote for it. And
Republican columnists and Republican think-tank members who pointed out the
law is exactly what Republicans say they want... they got fired for violating
Party orthodoxy. That speaks volumes about the modern Republican Party, and
says very little about the healthcare law.

